# 47 farmall cub



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

I figured I'd post the pics of my 47 cub plowing last winter I was also wondering if anyone knew the original plow and sickle bar colors. I have both of these and a moldboard for my cub. Thanks 

-Ben


----------



## JoeBuyer (Jul 22, 2012)

jdfan100 said:


> I figured I'd post the pics of my 47 cub plowing last winter I was also wondering if anyone knew the original plow and sickle bar colors. I have both of these and a moldboard for my cub. Thanks
> 
> -Ben


Very nice looking, all original. I always wanted a cub, but never had one.


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Always great to see yesterday iron still puttering along.

About how much snow do you get year?


----------



## jonathco (Jun 21, 2012)

That's a good looking Cub; thanks for sharing.


----------



## jdfan100 (Jan 26, 2013)

Time to break out the plow and chains already! I still got the mower on her! How you all soon with snow and tractors? I've already got 4 inches on the ground and not ready


----------



## tractorman31 (Jan 26, 2014)

That thing is awesome i really want one i have been looking on kijiji for ages i plow my snow with a john deere frontloader because my house us a mile of the road so the driveway is yes one mile long!


----------



## tcreeley (Jan 2, 2012)

On the 1948 farmall cub I had, I used it with chains and a front plow to push snow and gravel. For three years I plowed every snow storm. It worked well. 
My front mount plow was red, along with the mounting gear.
I had a sickle bar mower for it too. The steel of the sickle bar where it mounted was red. The sickle bar itslef had no color left on it- just a dark color that comes with age and use. But the wooden pitman driver bar was painted yellow. Mine busted and I made a new one on the table saw out of oak for it. Worked great - just replaced the wood. Here is a link that shows the color yellow. http://www.ebay.com/itm/OFFICIAL-IH-Farmall-CUB-C-22-SICKLE-BAR-MOWER-COLLAR-/320944664847
I think all of the rest was red like the tractor. I have a farmall cub plow and a farmall cub disk harrow that I now use with my TC30. They are all red like the tractor without any other color. 

Post some pics. I loved using the sickle bar. Mine cut 1" spruce without problem (don't do what I did!).


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

jdfan100 said:


> I figured I'd post the pics of my 47 cub plowing last winter I was also wondering if anyone knew the original plow and sickle bar colors. I have both of these and a moldboard for my cub. Thanks
> 
> -Ben


In regards to the colours of your implements, do you know what model numbers they are? If you remove a bolt or such, maybe you can see what the original colours were.
from what I can find, some were painted a blue colour, some red, and some were a combination of the colours. See if you can find out what you have and maybe we can figure out the right paint for you.


----------

